# mailman broke

## col

Hi. I am having major problems with mailman. I cannot access the mailman/admin http interface. I get this error in my apache logs:

```

[Mon Mar 16 01:06:03 2009] [error] mod_mime_magic: can't read `/usr/lib64/mailman/cgi-bin/admin'

[Mon Mar 16 01:06:03 2009] [error] (13)Permission denied: file permissions deny server access: /usr/lib64/mailman/cgi-bin/admin

```

Can anyone help ...getting desperate here!

----------

## olli.bo

Hi, 

How does your apache config look like?

Please paste your /etc/apache2/modules.d/50_mailman.conf

There could be some paths wrong because of the lib and lib64 difference...!?

----------

## nirovanton

Hello,

  I run mailman 2.1.11 on Gentoo 2.6.25-r7.

 you should run an ls -l on /usr/lib/mailman/cgi-bin

  What you are seeing is a file permissions error, your paths are correct, it found them.. apache is just not allowed access to your files. The permissions should be as follows for the cgi-bin directory

```

# ls -l /usr/lib/mailman/cgi-bin

-rwxr-s--x 1 mailman mailman 9572 Aug 14  2008 admin

-rwxr-s--x 1 mailman mailman 9572 Aug 14  2008 admindb

-rwxr-s--x 1 mailman mailman 9572 Aug 14  2008 confirm

-rwxr-s--x 1 mailman mailman 9572 Aug 14  2008 create

-rwxr-s--x 1 mailman mailman 9572 Aug 14  2008 edithtml

-rwxr-s--x 1 mailman mailman 9572 Aug 14  2008 listinfo

-rwxr-s--x 1 mailman mailman 9572 Aug 14  2008 options

-rwxr-s--x 1 mailman mailman 9572 Aug 14  2008 private

-rwxr-s--x 1 mailman mailman 9572 Aug 14  2008 rmlist

-rwxr-s--x 1 mailman mailman 9572 Aug 14  2008 roster

-rwxr-s--x 1 mailman mailman 9572 Aug 14  2008 subscribe

```

you likely need to add Apache to the mailman group so that apache can access mailman owned files

Also mailman is very good at documenting its errors. Replicate the error, then cat the text file  /var/lib/mailman/logs/error, (if you are using an older version of mailman it could be /usr/local/mailman/logs/error) mailman will give you a much more specific error message in this file.  ~ Am not sure if its lib/ or lib64/ in your case.. you'll find the file though.   Good luck  :Smile: 

----------

## col

Fixed....In the end I gave up & renamed /etc/apache2 re-installed apache & re-configured....now it works fine.

----------

